# GeForce Now freezes up while audio continues



## Ernest0910 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi,

I'm facing an issue from the very first time I tried GeForce Now app on my TS4k. From time to time, every 2-3 mins, when streaming a videogame, video stream freezes up while audio continues for a few seconds that makes it unplayable.

Anyone else experiencing this issue?

Thanks!


----------

